# Etiquette For Group Buys



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 1, 2008)

Just a few tidbits to help folks when participating in a group buy.


When paying for your purchase whether it is via PayPal, check or other means, always include your IAP user name. Even if you talk daily to the person running the group buy it helps.
If the group buy contains many items then it is always good to cut and past from the list of items available. If an item number, description and price is given for an item please cut and paste the line not pieces. Many times a behind the scene spreadsheet is used and this will make it easier and less chance of error.
If the coordinator running the group buy asks that you send your order via email, pm or in the thread, then please do so and there is no need to post it all three ways with multiple "did you get the order?" emails and PMs five minutes later. Sometimes there *is* a need to place an order in a way other than specified. Don't be afraid to ask and no need to explain yourself.
Keep an eye on your Private Messages. Many times this is how the group buy coordinator will notify you with information about your order.
Read the information that has already been posted before asking questions.  the answer is probably already there somewhere. If it is not, then ask it is probably a question others have also.  (Thanks Daniel)
I will add more to this list as I think of them and talk with other group buy coordinators. Please don't take this as anything more than it is --- A tool to help buyers and group buy coordinators have a good experience.


----------



## marcruby (Sep 1, 2008)

Good and simple suggestions.  Sometimes we forget that the coordinator has a life too!

Marc


----------



## Daniel (Sep 1, 2008)

I have another suggestion.

5. Read the information that has already been posted before asking questions. 
the answer is probably already there somewhere. If it is not, then ask it is probably a question others have also.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 1, 2008)

Mike and Linda,

That certainly is a good list, and Daniel makes an excellent addition.  BTW, following the list is also great advice when participating in a raffle!!!  DAMHIKT!!

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't forget:

When sending money----do so at your own risk.
Beware ---not everyone is honest.

Read the TOS posted by IAP


----------

